# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Yhteisfillari pitkälle ja lyhyelle

## tom2094

Tarkoitus olisi löytää fillari vaimolle (164cm), mutta jolla myös minä (190cm ja 40kg painavampi) joskus kuskaan lapsia peräkärryssä päiväkotiin. Keskiöön olisi tarkoitus laittaa esim. Bafang tai KM moottori (itse en opettelisi asentamista vaan veisin fillariliikkeeseen). Näin olen ajattelut itse sähköistettävän tulevan halvemmaksi kuin ostaa valmiin paketin, sekä pyörän valinnassa enemmän valinnanvaraa. Koska en pyöristä mitään tiedä, voin olla tässä väärässä. Eniten tässä merkitsee se, että vaimolle on hyvä pyörä, mutta kestää myös mun (100kg) painon ja ei tarvitse ihan polvet suussa sotkea. Tuleeko mieleen jotain tähän tarpeeseen sopivaa tsygää?

----------


## palikka

Teidän pituuserolla useimmilla valmistajilla mahtuu jopa 3 väärää runkokokoa teidän väliin riippuen pyörätyypistä, joten ei ole järkeä ostaa yhteistä pyörää, jolloin se kompromissipyörä on siltikin toiselle liian iso ja toiselle liian pieni. Perinteinen mummopyörä lienee kaikista anteeksiantavin tässä asiassa mutta siinäkin joutuisi koko ajan säätämään ohjaustangon ja satulan korkeutta.

Katselkaa vaimolle oikean kokoinen sähköpyörä. Varmasti siistimpi kokonaisuus kun jälkiasennettu. Iso mies jaksaa varmasti ilman sähköjä silloin tällöin vetää pyöräkärryä, joten lähtökohdaksi riittää sopivan kokoinen oma pyörä, johon saa samanlaisen toisen kiinnikkeen pyöräkärrylle.

----------


## tom2094

> Iso mies jaksaa varmasti ilman sähköjä silloin tällöin vetää pyöräkärryä, joten lähtökohdaksi riittää sopivan kokoinen oma pyörä, johon saa samanlaisen toisen kiinnikkeen pyöräkärrylle.




Tämä lause on kyllä totta. Kiitos viestistä ja hyviä pointteja. 


Offtopicina, entäs jos nyt tuliskin kolmas lapsi niin taitaa tämä tavarapyörien Mersu olla ainut, johon menee turvakaukalo (jousituksella) :Leveä hymy:   Kuulemma suosittu vehje Keski-Euroopassa. Tosin tolla hinnalla saa ihan siistin autonkin.
https://www.tavarapyora-asiantuntija...w.php#lightbox[7]/4/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3RK...l=BikeShopGirl

----------

